# HUGE Health and Safety costs to pass Home Study????



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi All,

We are nearing the end of the HS and our SW told us we would need to get banisters put on our stairs (no idea why the previous owner removed them?!?!?) to pass the health and safety part of the pack.  

We just got quotes today and because of the bodge job the previous owners have done we can not simply put up new banisters it will entail completely knocking the stairs down and rebuilding, this will involve removing part of the ceiling in both the dining room and kitchen and all the kitchen cupboards too.  The carpenter suggested it would cost £1500 plus labour plus VAT plus the cost of rebuilding the ceiling/kitchen.

We do not have that sort of money just to get a tick on the health and safety part of the HS before they have even said yes at panel.

Has anybody got any experience of this part of the forms or can anyone make any recommendations as to how to ask for help from the SW as do not want them to put a black mark against our name because we wont do it straight away.  Would the LA contribute towards these costs or would we have to find the money from somewhere?  

Our daughter who is 4 has never had a problem with them as we taught her from day one to use the stairs safely and I feel so frustrated I could scream that we may have to get a loan out or borrow money to get a stupid little tick.  Grrrrrrrrrr

Any help or encouragement greatly received


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Katie,

We put a banister rail up our stairs during the HS too. We had planned to do it before we got to that part anyway as we had presumed it would be an issue as we thought there was some health & safely rule now that states houses have to have one.
As it turned out our SW said she probaby wouldn't have noticed or mentioned it when she did the health and safety check  (she was really laid back though, we were very lucky).  
We're glad we did it anyway as it helped us whilst carrying little man down the stairs when he was really small and although she doesn't go up there much my MIL had troubles getting up and down without them.
My DH and his stepdad put ours in (it cost about £20 as my DH made the rail and just bought the fittings from B&Q ). I asked him though and he said to buy the same as ours ready made from from B&Q would be about £100. Ours is just a plain pine rail with iron effect fittings but looks really nice.

You say the quote was from a carpenter but is there anyone you know in the building trade at all who you could get an unbiased 2nd opinion from for just a bog standard rail and cost of fitting. Not just that, but to make sure there really is no other way to do it than embarking on a huge reconstructing job?
Obviously for a few reasons your problem sounds like your stairs are a far more complicated story than ours were to fit with a banister but still maybe getting a 2nd opinion from someone you trust may be a good idea, it seems like such a lot of money and sounds like most of your quote would be for 'making good' the area and labour   

All LA's are different but I very much doubt they would have the funds to (or would be willing to) contribute.

It's a hard one as even if you are matched with a child under one, the health and safety argument could be that you need it to safely carry the lo down the stairs. Initially I was thinking you could have an argument to postpone it if you are matched with a very young child until I thought of that point.  
Obviously no one can advise you re/the actual cost etc as that's down to the particular problem with your stairs but even if it's a trusted 'friend of a friend' that's been recommended to you, for that sort of money it maybe good to get a totally unbiased opinion from someone who isn't set to profit from the job. I'm sure you've already thought of that though.

I'm just thinking off the top of my head really and have probably been of no help at all but I really feel for you, it must be so very frustrating!    

I hope you get it sorted,
Anj x


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Anj x

We have used this guy before and trust him but are getting other quotes to double check his advice as we are not the sort of people who could do it ourselves and the figures are making my eyes water.

Just feels so wrong to pay out so much for something totally unnecessary as we have brought our daughter up to use the stairs safely as they are and have never had a problem and we will really need that money for things like car seats and new beds when (hopefully) LO is placed.

Lets pray I win the lottery this weekend and it wont be an issue - have a good weekend and thanks again!


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Katie, We have not long had our health and safety and there was some thing that we needed done,but we just said we would do these things when we were approved.
Our S/W was fine with this, maybe your S/W will be just as accommodating and will give you time to save some money in the meantime.
And I would agree in getting a few quotes.
Good luck.
Sybil.xxx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

we've got gaps between planks on our banister and been told we need to fill them in but they're not insisting this is done straight away. As Angelissa said, i suggest you ask around family and friends to see if you can find someone cheaper.


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

when we had our health and safety all we had to do was say we would do it before children were placed which will give you time to get sorted........but when LO SW cam to meet us they did ask if we had done the items that were on the H&S form - so they do follow up


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

As it is such massive very expensive task it might be worth at least asking your SW if they might be able to contribute towards the cost.  The worst they can say is 'no'.  I would definately mention it if I were you and see what they say  . 
X


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Our SW was obsessed with bannisters - we had them but they were too far apart. We got some bannister safety plastic that clips on, would this work for you, could you clip it on to the posts perhaps?


----------

